# Three boys meeting for the first time



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

My yearling colt has been telling us he's ready to meet some more challenging horse personalities, and his gelding pal, Bravo, is far too fat to be out on grass again... So it seemed like a great time to grab some friends and the camera then introduce young stallion, Finlay, to the pair for some continued education in the arts of equine social studies.

The meeting









Time to see who is fastest 









These are neat as you can clearly see the communication going on


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Meeting of the minds... There's some discussion happening about who is what around here









The colt is getting a bit cheeky









And overstepping his bounds









Finlay is quick to let him know that doesn't fly with him, I really wish I hadn't cut off the colt's head


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very neat action shots.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Bravo figures this is too heated for him









Eogan is laying out some ground rules of his own... The strike and kick to establish his own space









We sent them off up the field... The herd bonds by "fleeing" together (though there's more discussion about who's what, than there is actual fleeing here)


----------



## GreenTreeFrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Fantastic photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Nearly in sync


















Another melding of the minds... The lighting in this shot makes it one of my favorites









Off again









Coming out of the bush, I don't know what it is about horses that they always try to get into tight spaces to argue









The two Saddlebreds showing off their strut


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Finlay and Bravo look like they are in a deep discussion about who will run this field









Bravo just lost his place 









And last shot for now... I call it "watch where you are going 101"


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I already said this to you on Facebook, but I'll say it again sexy nickers....I love your pictures! You always take such great shots, and of course your beautiful boys make fabulous models 

I love Finlay....I would love to event that boy...but of course, we talk about that often enough *wink*


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

These pictures are all great, but I love your favorite. It looks too perfect to be a real photo.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh my gawd! i am in love with that palomino! he's just stunning! and great pictures! they look like they will get along fine, boys are always frisky lol


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome pictures, beautiful horses. I enjoyed the play-by-play recap.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A great set of photos and commentary, you have some very handsome boys there, Finlay is droolworthy:lol:

This pic just looks like an oil painting, certainly prize worthy you have to do something with it, even if it just getting printed out onto canvas, it would be awesome


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful horses! Great shots. Makes me miss my Nikon my kids broke.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I am hoping to one day buy a more powerful camera to get some of those action shots in more clarity, I'm using an Olympus E410, and it's a nice enough camera (I love it's smaller size and lighter lenses)... But it's a bit limited as far as ISO goes, which makes taking truly amazing shots a bit tricky and hit and miss, since it usually means a much slower shutter speed (and for non photography people... Some blurring of the subject)

I do get remarkably lucky... Mind you, my subjects often help out there too. I love shooting groups of horses... My trouble is usually where to focus when there is a lot going on LOL


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

absolutly amazing photos. I loved looking at them! loved the commentary as well!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gorgeous! Unbelievably gorgeous. I MUST stalk down that Pally


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I may of missed something, but is the older horse a stallion?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

The palomino and the cremello are both "stallions", Though, I suppose it is more correct to refer to Eogan (the cremello) as a stud colt since he's only a yearling.

Finlay is 5 years old this year and really coming into his own. He has been growing like a bad weed so, so far he's just been lightly started under saddle, I am hoping to aim him at eventing when he's ready.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

They're both gorgeous! Good luck with both of them.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pics they are all stunning!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed these pics! I love seeing the dynamics at work in a group of horses <3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Those photos are great. I love the way you capture the horses interacting with one another. I want to see more!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, even more beautiful horses!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I think I've mentioned that I am hoping to put together a photo documentary of equine communication... I have some more photos from yesterday that I still have to upload showing Finlay teaching the colt the importance of instant responses... And some of my larger group of horses moving about as a herd, I will be getting to those soon as I can!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you fir these absolutely gorgeous pics..! I love the communication here !


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Love these photos! I am so jealous that you are able to take such amazing action shots. Your horses are gorgeous as well!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Those were gorgeous pictures! Please take more =) Those guys look like they're having a lot of fun together


----------

